# Activated Carbon recomenations



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

So I bought some API carbon not too long ago. I used it yesterday for the first time. I was surprised how small it was, too small for my mesh bags. And really dusty. Does anyone have a recommended brand that is bigger chunks and a good bang for the buck?

TIA

Rob


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob, you could always use the existing small carbon in a scrap piece of women's nylon stocking and knot it so it doesn't escape.

I don't use carbon in any of my tanks so can't help with larger size pieces.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I throw away the carbon that comes with filters.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Deeda said:


> Rob, you could always use the existing small carbon in a scrap piece of women's nylon stocking and knot it so it doesn't escape.
> 
> I don't use carbon in any of my tanks so can't help with larger size pieces.


Just curious why no carbon in your tanks? First time for me, I don't make a habit of it. Tank was a little yellowish even with weekly water changes so I though I'd try the carbon. I'll check tonight if it was effective or not.

Also, how far are you from Big Rich and Ohio Fish Rescue?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob, no particular reason I don't use carbon besides the minimal expense. I find that my tanks are clear enough for my viewing pleasure. I did purchase bulk activated carbon from a OCA club member a few years ago and tried some in one of my tanks and didn't notice any difference so I sold the remaining 1.5 lbs at club auctions. However if one should ever use medications in a tank, it would come in handy to remove any remaining meds.

I'm about 15 minutes away from Big Rich and attended a local club visit there a couple months ago before he started the upgrade on his pool conversion to fish pond. Nice guy and doing the best he can for the fish he keeps.


----------

